# corn cob wine?



## tnterryt (Dec 19, 2012)

hello i dont know really where to post this question. i have a older friend that knows i'm dappling in wine making he said his brother-in-law used to get him corn cob wine aged in a oal barrel. brotherin law is passed on and my friend would like some Corn Cobb wine and i would like to help him out does anyone have a recipe? ive searched the fourms but havent had any luck thank you for any help


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't like telling anyone to go search Google, but do it! I say this because I did and it pulled up a pile of links to "corn cob wine". This is one of many; http://www.slashfood.com/2008/11/28/corncob-wine/


----------



## tnterryt (Dec 19, 2012)

yes sir i found that on google but i figured that the folks around this forum might have a more refined recipe but thank you for your time sir


----------



## Stressbaby (Dec 19, 2012)

Jack Keller has one on his wine blog:

Corn Squeezins (Wine)

12 ears of corn
1 Tblsp lemon juice
1/4 tsp grape tannin (powder)
32 oz light corn syrup
water to one gallon
1 Campden tablet, finely crushed
1 tsp yeast nutrient
any general purpose wine yeast
Boil the corn, save the water used for the boiling, save the cobs after the corn is cleaned off them, cut the cobs into 1/2 to 3/4 inch pieces, toss them back into the water used to cook them, and barely bring them back to a boil and hold it for about 45 minutes to an hour. Remove and discard the pieces of cob with a slotted spoon, stir in the corn syrup, lemon juice, yeast nutrient, and grape tannin and stir until dissolved. Pour into primary, add cold water to bring volume to one gallon, cover the primary, and set aside to cool. When cool, stir in finely crushed Campden tablet, recover the primary, and let sit overnight. Add activated yeast in a starter solution and let nature do its thing. When vigorous fermentation subsides, pour water into secondary through a muslin-lined funnel. Attach airlock and let finish fermentation. When still, rack, top up and reattach airlock. Repeat every 30 days until wine clears. If not clear after third racking, add 1/4 teaspoon amylase. When clear, bottle (or jug) it and set aside a month. Mason jars are also acceptable.

Link


----------



## tnterryt (Dec 19, 2012)

thank you very much i looked at the keller site but i guess overlooked it


----------



## Stressbaby (Dec 20, 2012)

tnterryt said:


> thank you very much i looked at the keller site but i guess overlooked it



Keller's site is kind of a mess. He has "Requested recipes" which will usually pop up irst in a Google search. But he also has a blog where he posts lots of recipes, often improvements to the "Requested recipes," but which sometimes fall lower down in the search results. The blog also has recipes which never show up in the recipes pages. I have found some interesting recipes by just browsing through the blog.


----------



## Tom_S (Dec 20, 2012)

I think he had a computer crash a few years back so he lost a bunch of recipes, but I don't think he's ever got his site fully recovered. Lots of good info on there, though.


----------



## italianwine (Dec 21, 2012)

Corn cob wine in oak barrel is just an awesome idea. Undoubtedly it is the connoisseurs choice.


----------

